# Which Stopple Type to Use?



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 16, 2010)

This bottle has been tumbling in a 5 inch canister for 4 days with 220 SC and beads.  Rotated after 2 days.
 It is nicely frosted EXCEPT towards the bottom of the bottle.  Is this caused by the four-finger stopple being used?
 The same has happened to rectangular bottles in a 4" canister; those I was able to correct by putting into the canister upside down, held in place with a flat-cut rubber cone stopple.

 Is this caused by the four-finger stopple? (I like them simply because they can balance most any bottle)
 If so, what stopple would work best?

 It also seems that the deeper a bottles fits within the stopple's fingers, the harder it is to cut/polish the lower edges....which makes sense as the fingers somewhat block or divert the flow of tumbling media.   How should a bottle ideally "fit" within the stopple fingers?

 Appreciate the help!

 Barbara


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 16, 2010)

4-finger stopple used:


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey...where's my help!  Although I am having fun muddling through this problem by myself.....

 Rigged up the stopples so the bottle is sandwiched between two rubber stoppers, with no fingers involved.  After a day-and-a-half (couldn't wait to see what was happening) most of the bottom edge is frosted:


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Barbara, are you going for the frosted glass look?
     Thanx,
                 Jim


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 18, 2010)

...and here are the rubber stoppers I put together.   
 I expected the bottle to come loose in the canister, but it hasn't (yet).

 The 220 SC settles to the bottom of the canister much more than the finer grades of grit do.  Next I'll try adding a greater amount of SC to the canister to see a more uniform cutting action can be achieved.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 18, 2010)

No Jim...this process cleans the bottle before it is polished!


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh Ok, I thought maybe you were going for that look, it leaves a very nice look with the slugplate embossing....Jim


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 19, 2010)

Oops... sometime today the bottle slipped out of it's stoppers.  Thought for sure the bottle would make a terrible racket if it ever came loose in the canister, but it didn't.  No damage either!

 Here it is after 24 hours more in the tumbler with two more tablespoons of grit.  
 Time to quit tumbling this one before I ruin something.
 Uniformly frosted, but plenty of wear.  Maybe I'll do some sanding on it just for practice
 I'll put a rectangular bottle in the canister this time...still lots of good grit in it....to see if a different shape cleans more uniformly in the four-finger stopple.

 Does anyone want me to post the sequence of me stumbling through the tumbling of this next bottle?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jan 19, 2010)

Dang Barbara, you sure make me want a tumbler.  Has your husband warmed up the bottles yet?  He seemed like he might start taking to it more when I met him in Auburn.  He must be getting jealous all the time you spend tumbling bottles[].


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jan 19, 2010)

I meant warmed up TO the bottles yet.


----------



## wedigforyou (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Barb, I'm a newbie to tumbling myself but it sounds like you may be using way too much grit.  That's pricey stuff, girl.  I was told by jar doctor to use 1/2 the amount of silicon carbide then you'd use of the alum oxide polish.  For a hutch you'd easily get away with 1/2 teaspoon or less. Am I wrong fellow tumblers? I still have not aquired a knack for completely removing the etching left by the sc.  Any bottle I cut never looks completely clear.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 20, 2010)

No Aaron...he's not a bottle fan yet. I got a few NorCal blob beers hoping to get him interested, but without the contents they're worthless to him!  He is supportive though...goes to shows (he's the guy you'll see sleeping in the car), acts interested when I talk about bottles (as long as I keep it brief), and likes troubleshooting the tumbler.  I'm still interested in that Stockton bottle; can you email a picture and a price?

 Oh yeah, I'm a newbie wedigforyou....just trying to figure out a few problem areas....and having fun doing it!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't forgotten ya.  I'll get some pictures sent to you today.  PM me you email so I can attach pics.  I have a couple emails from you, but there mixed in with the other 15,000 emails in my in box and I really don't feel like searching through them all.  As for a price, I was hoping to work out a trade.  If not for another bottle, I am in need of some tumbling done.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 20, 2010)

You've seen my tumbling results...are you SURE you wouldn't rather just sell the bottle?


----------



## oldcrownbock (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Barbara I sent you a email I am interested in bottle got traders or can buy if you want to sell.

 oldcrowncollector


----------

